# Wendelin and Narnia breedings



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

This is a re-post from the "Find a Breeder" section.

So I'm looking for a WL male pup for an active companion. Medium in energy/drive, calm and confident with a good off switch. A dog that will be sociable and not overtly dominant.

I'm currently talking to Wendelin and Narnia for a pup this summer. Both are well regarded breeders and have great dogs. Can anyone here look at the breedings and let me know their thoughts on the lines being produced?

Narnia:
Easy von Narnia BH, IPO1 and **** von M-Buri BH, IPO1
Easy - narnia kennels
**** von M-Buri ? working-dog


Wendelin:
Marley and Cert
Wendelin Farm Cert
Wendelin Farm Marley

Which breeding would you go with? I'm not looking for a sport/competition dog by any means. Just an active, stable dog as a companion.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Wendelin ---


----------



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

carmspack said:


> Wendelin ---


Hi Carmen,

Can you elaborate a bit more on why you would choose Wendelin? That is where I'm leaning as well.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Wendelin in my opinion , 

I have a pup from them ( from Iron von Den Wolfen /Fiona ) but he would be more energy/drive than it sounds like you are looking for . I did get exactly what I asked for  I think Cert , from Christina's description , may produce more of what you are looking for with Marley. I think you have a great chance of getting a pup to your liking from that litter. Strong protective instincts , medium drives depending on the pup , very stable etc. A good choice . I don't think you run the risk of getting a super high drive pup generally . She has been a fantastic breeder for us. Highly recommended. I can't speak to the Narnia litter .


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My trainer is getting a puppy from wendelin farms this summer. Can't wait to meet her!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I am sure you will be getting PMs --


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have seen two very nice dogs in last three years from Wendelin(sp). Both dogs were medium but strong drive, good nerves, and social but aloof. Good family dogs and good work dogs.


----------



## klaxons_jessica (Dec 9, 2009)

I have met dogs from both kennels, both working and active companion dogs. The dogs and pups I have meet from Wendelin had Cert as a sire (different dame) and have similar traits; medium energy, medium- high drive, calm and confident.


----------



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

It sounds like Wendelin's reputation is very good! I'm hoping to hear back from Christina this week to see if the breeding between Cert and Marley is successful. If it is, I'm hoping for pups to be whelped in August!


----------



## Sigmund (Dec 11, 2014)

I have a 21 month old male Marley/Lee litter from Wendelin. He is medium extremely sturdy dog full of drive but, likes his space from humans. I got him for tracking and companion. Tracking he is tops, he will never give up. As a companion he is great at home but, has to watched carefully around other dogs, especially small dogs. His prey drive is off the chart, he will stalk any dog (or animal), regardless of size.


----------



## cherub737 (May 31, 2010)

I also have a beautiful male pup from Wendelin Farm. (Iron v d Wolfen x Fiona v Wendelin). He is an amazing once in a lifetime pup. He is now 16 mo, and Christina is still very interested in her pup and I feel knows the lines and her breeding better than most. My boy also has a lot of drive but he is very well behaved and controlled as I did a lot of training with him. Whatever you are getting the dog for, Christina is an ace at matching the pup to the owner and she is HONEST. I can be so confident in recommending her not only because of my boy (Ikele v Wendelin) but because I have referred so many people to her and EVERY SINGLE PERSON has been thrilled with their pup and/or their dealings with von Wendelin...I can only say truly wonderful things about them. FYI...Marley is the daughter of the famous Tina Jipo Me (sister to Jago Jipo Me) Tina was a great dog and producer. Cert is a confident clear headed male who has proven himself thru sound offspring many times over. This litter is also line bred on Chuligan Pohrancini straze, a wonderful dog....you really couldn't do much better. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Sigmund (Dec 11, 2014)

Sorry. This is the type of post that must be sent in a PM. ADMIN


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

** Quote removed by ADMIN. Should be in a PM***

Have you talked to the breeder regarding your concerns?


----------



## Sigmund (Dec 11, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> ** Quote removed by ADMIN. Should be in a PM***
> 
> Have you talked to the breeder regarding your concerns?


Yes, I contacted the breeder when I realized there was an issue. I am not Breeder Bashing, I'm telling the truth, my dog is extremely Fear Reactive. Christina at Wendelin is a wonderful person and provided nothing but great advice and information. This maybe a one of but, as with getting any dog it is a crap shoot no matter how much research you do.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not sure getting a fear reactive pup should be a crap shoot. Sometimes bad hips , health ...but temperament ? I would like to think that although there are no sure things in that area they are rare.. JMHO.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sigmund is your dog linebred? If so on who?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

For what you want, I would avoid Narnia and would want to test any pup I got from Wendellin prior to taking it home.


----------



## Raider0372 (Oct 22, 2016)

Wendelin has some decent studs, Cert being one of them. Depending on the dam, his progeny should do well in either sport or PP.


----------

